# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  30 Jahre Carabao Tournee

## schiene

Das "Startkonzert"war am 19.03.2011 im Velodrom Bangkok.
Carabao will in allen 77 thailändischen Provinzen Konzerte geben und 
anschliessend seine Welttournee beginnen.

Air Asia promotet Carabao und hat seine neuen Airbus A320 umspritzen lassen

noch ein Link:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=h...ch&um=1&itbs=1

----------


## schiene

hier die kompletten Tourdaten(unverbindlich)
1. April Suphan Buri - Suksalai Schule 
7. April Pathum Thani - Navanakorn 
9. April Kanchanaburi - Stadion 
11. April Sing Buri Buri - Amphoe Inburi 
19. April Nakhon Ratchasima - gegenüber des Big C 
21. April Khon Kaen - beim Rathaus 
24. April Yasothon - Bungnoi-Bungyai 
26. April Ubon Ratchathani - bei altem Rathaus 
29. April Mukdahan - beim Rathaus 

2. Mai Nakhon Phanom - Stadion 
4. Mai Buenkal - bei der Schule 
7. Mai Nong Khai - bei Provinzverwaltung 
9. Mai Loei - beim Rathaus 
12. Mai Phitsanulok - Stadion oder bei Schule 
14. Mai Uttaradit - Stadion oder bei Schule 
18. Mai Chiang Rai - beim alten Flughafen 
21. Mai Lampang 
24. Mai Nan - Stadion 
26. Mai Phrae 
29. Mai Tak - Tak-Sin-Stadion 

1. Juni Uthai Thani - Nong Chang Vitaya Schule 
3. Juni Ayutthaya - in Rajamongkol Universität für Technik 
5. Juni Samut Songkhram 
24. Juni Petchburi 
11. Juni Chumphon 
14. Juni Surat Thani 
16. Juni Nakhon Si Thammarat 
18. Juni Satun 
20. Juni Songkhla 
22. Juni Pattani 
24. Juni Narathiwat 
26. Juni Yala 
28. Juni Phatthalung - beim Rathaus 
30. Juni Trang 

3. Juli Krabi 
6. Juli Phuket 
8. Juli Phangnga 
11. Juli Ranong 
14. Juli Prachuap Khiri Khan 
17. Juli Nakhon Pathom 
19. Juli Ang 
22. Juli Phichit 
25. Juli Lamphun 
29. Juli Mae Hong Son - bei Provinzverwaltung 

2. August Chiang Mai - beim Rathaus 
4. August Phayao - Provinzial - Stadion. 
7. August Sukhothai, - bei Sukhothai Wittayakhom Schule 
9. August Kamphaeng Phet 
11. August Nakhon Sawan 
14. August Nat 
16. August Lop Buri 
19. August Saraburi 

September : Welt-Tournee Daten und Orte noch nicht bekannt 

1. Oktober Sa Kaeo. 
4. Oktober Buriram - I-Mobile Stadion 
7. Oktober Surin – Elephanten-Show Stadion 
9. Oktober Roi-Et 
11. Oktober Maha Sarakham - beim Rathaus 
13. Oktober Amnat Charoen - beim Rathaus 
16. Oktober Sisaket - bei Universität für Technik 
19. Oktober Kalasin -beim Rathaus 
22. Oktober Sakon Nakhon - Municipal Stadion 
24. Oktober Udon Thani - Thung Sri 
26. Oktober Nongbualamphu - Naresuan Feld/Platz 
28. Oktober Chaiyaphum - Pla Thao-Park 
31. Oktober Phetchabun 

20. November Trad 
22. November Chanthaburi 
24. November Rayong 
27. November Chachoengsao 
29. November Chon Buri 

1. Dezember Samut Prakan 
7. Dezember Ratchaburi 
9. Dezember Samut Sakhon 
11. Dezember Nonthaburi 
13. Dezember Nakhon Nayok 
15. Dezember Prachinburi

----------


## schorschilia

Yep, 
und mein Liebkingsong Nr. 3.

----------


## schorschilia

mein Lieblingssong Nr. 2

----------


## schorschilia

Numero Uno für schorschilia

----------

